# 40 tetras



## The Hinn (Jan 24, 2006)

is it ok to put 40 tetras in a ten gallon?


----------



## WaterBoy~ (Jan 25, 2006)

ummm i really don't think so...


----------



## lochness (Jan 10, 2006)

only if you live in a 5x5 room with 39 other people


----------



## Haiku (Jan 22, 2006)

you can put 40 tetras in a 10 gallon but you will need a blender to get them in


----------



## sambi7878 (Dec 23, 2005)

I don't think so. 40 tetras in a 10 gal is too much! also, tetras usually reproduce too fast and if you have that number now...that would be a* huge* problem...lol!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Is this a real question?


----------



## Jonno (May 22, 2005)

Simpte said:


> Is this a real question?


I dnt think it is :chair:


----------



## bichirboy (Dec 24, 2005)

Sure it is. I have 20 full grown Tinfoil barbs in a 20 gallon.


----------



## Fishfirst (Jan 24, 2005)

Troll!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Well lets not go that far. If it is a real question, then no. Its not O.K. to put 40 live tetras in a 10 gallon tank.


----------



## leveldrummer (May 27, 2005)

are you trying to turn your tank into a shelf? because cramming all those fish in there, youll be able to sit a cinder block ontop of the water, depending on what type of tetra, the smallest ones you might be able to put 15 in there. but nothing else.


----------



## Fish Friend (Sep 10, 2005)

Hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaaaaaaaaaa...................................


----------

